# Obi's Sister Elena! At Woofstock



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Since it's been a while since I posted pics, I thought I'd post pics of Elena, Obi's littermate. I wish I could say she was just like Obi but alas... she takes more after her mom than her Mr Mellow dad. :HistericalSmiley:

We are at one of our favorite shows in vallejo, Woofstock. It's a 4 day cluster (thur-sun) and it's so fun to watch all the exhibitors dressing up in their best 60's attire. They play 60's music all day and the prizes are tie-dye ribbons and lava lamps instead of the 'regular' ribbons. 










Elena getting her topknots in (with the Woofstock banners in the background)










Topknots all in!










Attempting to look innocent. It didn't' last long :innocent:
Bellarata's Prophecy Girl aka Elena



On another note - if anyone gets Dog Fancy Magazine, you might notice Marina on page 20 of the new July issue
:aktion033:








It was very hot under those lights at Westminster and Lucy is panting up a storm but it was fun seeing them in the magazine. 

And last but not least...

Emma's puppy will be 12 weeks old tomorrow and is just an awesome little pup. She went to Nationals with us and just took everything in stride, even though there were many times with a lot of people and a lot of dogs. She refused to be bossed around by the other dogs and is definitely her mom and dad's child 




















Thanks for looking!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Elena is beautiful Stacy :wub: :wub: Exciting for you to have Emma's puppy to be next in line, soooo cute!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Elena is gorgeous....so is the little one. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - love the pix and the idea of Woofstock.:thumbsup: So funny.:HistericalSmiley: Sounds like it's right up my alley. Elena looks gorgeous. What's the little one's name? Did I miss it?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Elena is beautiful Stacy :wub: :wub: Exciting for you to have Emma's puppy to be next in line, soooo cute!!!!! :biggrin:


Thank you !



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Elena is gorgeous....so is the little one. :Sunny Smile:


Oh thank you. Elena is a little character, that is for sure!!



Snowbody said:


> Stacy - love the pix and the idea of Woofstock.:thumbsup: So funny.:HistericalSmiley: Sounds like it's right up my alley. Elena looks gorgeous. What's the little one's name? Did I miss it?


Didn't miss her name, we just call her puppy. Her bite went off so we won't' be showing her  Emma is still a really good mom and these two brawl and brawl. And brawl :w00t:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Stacy- You filled one post with WAY too much cute stuff!!! 
1. Woofstock looks like fun! Did you and marina dress up too?  I see marina in the background, but where's the tie dye? 
2. I :wub: Elena. She has the most adorable face! It's so funny how litter mates can have such different personalities, but both are sweethearts.
3. Marina looks great in her magazine pic! Lucy's mid-panting expression is so funny... I'm used to seeing her so poised... LoL
4. Little Fluffy Puppy sure is rocking her mini topknots! She sure has awesome parents . is she still trying to grab Emma's tail? :HistericalSmiley: do you think she looks more like Andrew or Emma?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh Puppy stole my heart! I tried to get my husband up to see her but he knew we'd end up with another puppy at home if he did! She is an absolute doll-baby and anyone would be lucky to get her. I'm still pouting that it's not going to be me LOL. 

How exciting to have Marina in Dog Fancy! She and Lucy look great!

Emma is a great mom and such a pretty girl! No wonder Puppy is so adorable. 

You know I love Elena too. What a personality that girl has! Your dogs are really wonderful. These little Maltese are definitely addicting!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edit in progress


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What great pics of Elena and puppy and Marina and Lucy look great in the magazine...i'll have to remember to pick it up.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, I just love all of your pups. I'm so glad that you finally posted some pictures. Marina is quite a lovely young lady, and becoming quite famous in the dog world. I sure hope we get to see you both at Eukanuba this year. Is puppy going to a pet home? No, don't tell me, I cannot have a another dog, but if I ever get another one, one of your's would be my first choice. Good luck at the upcoming shows.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That second pic of Elena is beautiful!!! What can I say about that sweet puppy????? I WANT HER!!!! So precious with her tiny tiny topknots!!! I used to get Dog Fancy, I'll have to subscribe again!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great pics! Is anyone we know getting "Puppy?"


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Elena is so beautiful and puppy is so cute.:wub: That sounds like a fun show.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Your babies are totally adorable!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

They are so beautiful :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Elena is truly a beauty!! She looks so regal! :tender: I just love Emma's little girl. She sure is precious! :wub2: She needs a precious little name to go along with her precious little face.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hoaloha said:


> Stacy- You filled one post with WAY too much cute stuff!!!
> 1. Woofstock looks like fun! Did you and marina dress up too?  I see marina in the background, but where's the tie dye?
> 2. I :wub: Elena. She has the most adorable face! It's so funny how litter mates can have such different personalities, but both are sweethearts.
> 3. Marina looks great in her magazine pic! Lucy's mid-panting expression is so funny... I'm used to seeing her so poised... LoL
> 4. Little Fluffy Puppy sure is rocking her mini topknots! She sure has awesome parents . is she still trying to grab Emma's tail? :HistericalSmiley: do you think she looks more like Andrew or Emma?



It was HOT under those lights at Westminster, OMG! Felt sorry for the judges! So Lucy was definitely a panting fool!!!

And yes, little pup is ruthless when it comes to her mother. She grabs onto the tail and won't let go and gets dragged all over the place. She's so cute! She's great stress relief, playing with her! 

Elena is sure a character. Such a HAPPY girl!!




socalyte said:


> Oh my gosh Puppy stole my heart! I tried to get my husband up to see her but he knew we'd end up with another puppy at home if he did! She is an absolute doll-baby and anyone would be lucky to get her. I'm still pouting that it's not going to be me LOL.
> 
> How exciting to have Marina in Dog Fancy! She and Lucy look great!
> 
> ...


Oh thank you! I love this little pup and so sad her bite went off  She has such a great temperament - just like both of her parents!!



mysugarbears said:


> What great pics of Elena and puppy and Marina and Lucy look great in the magazine...i'll have to remember to pick it up.


I had to go to Petco to get it. It's not my favorite magazine, don't' like the ads in the back! But it was neat to see Marina's pic in it



revakb2 said:


> Stacy, I just love all of your pups. I'm so glad that you finally posted some pictures. Marina is quite a lovely young lady, and becoming quite famous in the dog world. I sure hope we get to see you both at Eukanuba this year. Is puppy going to a pet home? No, don't tell me, I cannot have a another dog, but if I ever get another one, one of your's would be my first choice. Good luck at the upcoming shows.


Thank you! Now that it is summer, we are going to try to get to as many shows as we can. School kind of makes it difficult!



Furbabies mom said:


> That second pic of Elena is beautiful!!! What can I say about that sweet puppy????? I WANT HER!!!! So precious with her tiny tiny topknots!!! I used to get Dog Fancy, I'll have to subscribe again!


Oh thank you! Elena is a little character. She poses and poses and her tail wags in EVERY photo, LOL



zooeysmom said:


> Great pics! Is anyone we know getting "Puppy?"


I can neither confirm nor deny :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Elena is so beautiful and puppy is so cute.:wub: That sounds like a fun show.


This is a really fun show - but once again, it's HOT!!!! yikes! They have an ice cream vendor and let's just say I've eaten a lot of ice cream these past few days, LOL.



lydiatug said:


> Your babies are totally adorable!


Oh thank you so much!



fleurdelys said:


> They are so beautiful :wub:


Thank you!



lmillette said:


> Elena is truly a beauty!! She looks so regal! :tender: I just love Emma's little girl. She sure is precious! :wub2: She needs a precious little name to go along with her precious little face.


Elena really has an adorable (and busy) temperament. She's so cute. We call her the Bug - she is often the Last Pup Standing, when all the other ones are totally crashed, she is still active, LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woofstock! lol Oh I wish I could go to that. I would totally be groovin' to the vibe. ::looking for the peace sign smilie icon:: lol

Elena looks beautiful! As does Marina. Doing this has taught her such poise and grace...even under pressure and hot lights! What a great kid.

Love to see a video of Puppy hanging on to mommy's tail! Sounds sooooo cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Woofstock! lol Oh I wish I could go to that. I would totally be groovin' to the vibe. ::looking for the peace sign smilie icon:: lol
> 
> Elena looks beautiful! As does Marina. Doing this has taught her such poise and grace...even under pressure and hot lights! What a great kid.
> 
> Love to see a video of Puppy hanging on to mommy's tail! Sounds sooooo cute!



I will have to get a video of that! She is ruthless but doesn't bug the other dogs, which they appreciate, LOL. Her mom though is fair game. 

Woofstock was a whole lot of fun. It's just a fun mellow show with a fun vibe - just wish it wasn't so HOT. Of course the show this weekend is looking at temps of 104 OMG! Poor judges! And poor dogs!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: VERY CUTE PICTURES.. wow puppy! Thanks for sharing! :aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Cute photos


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I just love the faces on your babies-- Mommas, Pappa and the puppies!!!
Obi and Elena are simply adorable and Puppy is to die for_love her little black nose!!!!!
Marina is sooooo awesome and so talented in the dog world. Do her friends at school realize how IMPORTANT and SPECIAL she is :thumbsup:?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oooh, Puppy is so cute! I can't wait to see where she ends up. I wish you could just ship her to Texas! I am a big fan of your dogs!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

the puppy is adorable and elena is gorgeouss.. congrats to Marina!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Elena is so gorgeous - love her eyes!

Emma's puppy is a cutie! That's such a shame about her bite


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Elena is gorgeous and the little puppy is SOOO cute! 'Rocking the baby top knot - love it!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo says puppy is 100% Roo approved...and if you can take on Roo, that's one bomb proof dog!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

wonderful photos! Great to see the famous Duo in the Magazine, too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun show!!! Wish they had something like that here on the east coast! Marina is really becoming quite the star in the show world, you must be so proud of her :wub: I know I am :thumbsup:

If I didn't have these two chi's - I'd be knocking on your door ...beggingrayer:
for that adorable puppy!!!!!!!


----------

